
Stanford CS231n deep learning for vision videos taken down due to legal concerns - Smerity
https://twitter.com/karpathy/status/727618058471112704
======
anibali
This is a great shame. The CS231n video course was one of the best deep
learning resources available on the Internet. I'm glad that I managed to get
through all of the content myself, but this is a real loss for newcomers to
the field.

------
kaffeinecoma
I was just starting the 3rd lecture. A real shame.

